# Bubble hash with a blender?



## lemon_breed08 (May 13, 2008)

Hey whats up? Im new here and ive herd allot about bubble hash and what not and i was wondering if it was possible if you could make bubble hash with a blender here is what i was told on how to do it

1. you take leaves stems put into blender with lots of ice and cold water

2. you blend

3. you strain out the material like the blendid leaves and stems

4. then you let it sit in a clear container with ice in the water and saposidly the hash is cold so it falls to the bottom and then you strain out with a silk screen?

has anyone herd of this or can give me some tips on a better way let me know?


----------



## mawth420 (May 15, 2008)

ive never heard of it... 

i think ill try it for myself though cuz i dont have the money for bubble hash bags. lol. 

it sounds like a decent idea...

another way ive heard of making hash is this

use a fine mesh filter and rub the leaves over it to know the trichomes into a bowl
then you take all of the built up "keif-like" stuff and put it in a square of aluminum foil
put this folded sqaure of foil (with the keif stuff inside) on a skilette and warm it up over low heat. 
once its warm press the foil in a vice-grip and allow to cool. 
then you take your product and press it in ur hands to form your hash ball!


----------

